# When good puppies go bad (very, very bad)



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

So here's what happens when white puppies decide to dig a hole in the dogrun.........
:jaw:
(and after a bath...what they are supposed to look like!)
Anyone want a bad puppy...or 4?!?!?


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

That is tooooo funny! My little predominantely white show girl loves it when we water the garden. She sits so nicely on one of the chairs outside and waits until we don't notice her - next thing you know - black muddy paws! How can we get mad?! They're just being silly havs! Your puppies are lovely.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think she is telling you she wants to come to South Carolina where all the dirt seems to be red! While Dash is mainly black, his white paws sure know where to find that red clay! Luckily he isn't a digger though!

Katie- how old are the cuties now, they sure are growing up fast!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh those darling stinkers Katie. I didn't realize that the dirt in their run was red. I'd forgotten we're close to gold country up here. Amanda that stuff is clay and hard as heck to get out of the coat. Maybe he's gonna need booties until he's done showing. LOL


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

My gosh, they are adorable! And who is the only one looking up at you taking the picture? That face is all about mischief...too cute!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What cute stinkers are they! So cute pictures, Katie!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter did that yesterday! Enjoying coffee on the porch with friends after putting all the kids on the school bus, first day here, and I look out to him digging a hole and he was so yucky! I took him inside and put him in the kitchen sink to clean off his feet, legs and underside. He didn't move a muscle, I guess he knew he was naughty. Funny though!

Your puppies are adorable!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

ha-ha-ha..... this one made me smile even bigger than the one of pretty Miss Paige! I like the perfect little puppy pictures. But I LOVE the pictures of them when they are *real* dogs, dirt and all!

My Roxie has dug a hole under the trampoline nearly big enough for her to fit in. If I can catch her in it I am going to take a picture.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> So here's what happens when white puppies decide to dig a hole in the dogrun.........
> :jaw:
> (and after a bath...what they are supposed to look like!)
> Anyone want a bad puppy...or 4?!?!?


Oh what fun ound: Bandit (our black and white parti) used to love getting in the dirt but she always washed up.....in the poodle's water bowl then she'd merrily go drink out of the water bottle. From then on, we got darker havs
Your floor looks just like mine...even down to the grout. Does that mean we have good or bad taste ound:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

How cute is that!! I gave up trying to keep my white dogs white. Dont they just seem the happiest when they are getting dirty?!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Oh those darling stinkers Katie. I didn't realize that the dirt in their run was red. I'd forgotten we're close to gold country up here. Amanda that stuff is clay and hard as heck to get out of the coat. Maybe he's gonna need booties until he's done showing. LOL


We have dark clay soil here. Oh is it tough to dig in! No gold though. Ack, I feel robbed  We can't grow roses or my favorite..the bearded iris. Just that makes me miss So Ca


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*I want all the bad puppies!*

Katie,

These guys are too cute! I want them all and I will wash their little feet any time they need it. They look tuckered.

Hugs,

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

oh those cute little stinkers. you know me katie, i'm always a sucker for a moptop puppy anytime you want to send one over to minnesota is the day i'll be a happy hav mommy. you have the most adorable kids!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Anyone want a bad puppy...or 4?!?!?


What time do you want me to pick one up??? :biggrin1:

Katie, they are so cute for such little stinkers. Digging holes out of their potty area. Naughty, naughty but how can you resist those faces.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That was so cute . . . and boy can I relate. Both my boys are happiest when filthy and can't wait to get to it right after their baths.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

hehe~ yea it's a good thing they are so cute.....although I just have to get used to looking at "red" puppies! They are red more than their not! Not so cute though when you have their new families coming over to play!! ha!
It's making the artificial turf look more and more appealing for the dog run!
Oh~ and that's Paige giving me the "eye" for taking her picture while she is dirty!:suspicious:


----------



## Dorito1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool! Orange puppies!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well, we're all infatuated with the red havs!!! that there looks like georgia clay.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Katie, LOL, I can see it must have been tough cleaning up after those puppies but I can also see they had a blast, so isn't that worth it?


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

lol...that was very cute!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL, that is absolutely hilarioius.

I love the expression of the orange tuckered out pup, like, "waaat momma, i didnt do nothin"

I will gladly take one/two/all off your hands.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

How cute! Just tell the new owners about how Havs change color all the time. :biggrin1:


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Anyone want a bad puppy...or 4?!?!?


Me! Me! Me! Me!


----------

